
A Burp extension for automated detection of AWS S3 buckets misconfigurations - anonymous-
https://github.com/VirtueSecurity/aws-extender
======
anonymous-
Blog post: [https://www.virtuesecurity.com/blog/aws-penetration-
testing-...](https://www.virtuesecurity.com/blog/aws-penetration-
testing-s3-buckets/)

